#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  [Ajuda]- Como obter certificação para Impressoras...

## bboyguilher

Olá, estou com uma grande duvida, estou querendo entra no ramo de instalação de impressoras fiscais, porem não sei de que necessito, programas penso em usar o ShopControl8 parece ser bom, quero saber quais os requisitos onde ir ou vi dizer que é necessário crea para lacra a impressora!

desculpa se o texto a cima não der para entender muito

----------


## rubem

A Secretaria Estadual da Fazenda de cada estado pode ter pequenas variações, mas via de regra quem é responsável pela fabricação e entrega do produto finalizado (Lacrado e etc) é o fabricante. O fabricante deve ter rep. autorizados a fazer alterações na memória fiscal da impressora, mas tudo precisa ser registrado, precisa uma autorização assinada (Anexar email ou pedido em site tem servido, já que o brasil é grande e não tem autorizada nos 5573 municípios), a lacração inicial não pode ser desfeita, E principalmente: O fabricante é que deve informar uma lista das ECF's (Seriais e cia) pra Sec. da Fazenda, você autorizado (Pela fabricante da ECF) faz o tramite, a fabricante informa pra Sec. da Fazenda o serial válido da impressora, aí sim poderá fazer o procedimento legal na ECF.

Ou seja, tanto a lacração inicial como as alterações posteriores precisam passar pelo fabricante, até onde eu saiba toda Sec. estadual da Fazenda tem regras similares quanto a isso, o fabricante é responsável pelo que faz, e responsável pelo que as autorizadas fazem, então todos tem um sistema rígido de log de acesso, em caso de problemas (Falta de autorização, adulteração, etc) eles repassam a responsabilidade legal pra você rapidinho com provas mais que concretas que foi você que fuçou.

Então não tem como fugir disso: Você precisa ser uma ass. autorizada das principais marcas tipo Bematech, Daruma, Elgin, Argox...

Sendo ass. autorizada, o fabricante vai te cadastrar como autorizado a fazer o procedimento na Sec. da Fazenda, e te dar acesso a sistema online e software pra mexer com essa parte.

É um investimento meio chato pra dar retorno, tem que ir em fabricante fazer curso, manter uma papelada legal enorme (Da empresa, sócios, e principalmente: Das impressoras mexidas).

Você pode mexer alguma coisa nas impressoras sem guardar papelada, mas caso a sec. da Fazenda faça verificação fiscal futura no equipto e te cobrar autorizações ou explicações que não tem, existe previsão de multa por parte da sec. da fazenda, cassação da autorização, e *geralmente* processo civil do fabricante contra você ou outra multa (Sanções contratuais).

Eu estou numa cidade de 20 mil hab., a ass. autorizada mais proxima fica a 400Km (Impressora vai num dia, volta 4 dias depois), estimei umas 500 imp. em potencial pra mecher... mas o investimento demoraria muitos anos pra se pagar. Se já tiver empresa estabelecidade com serviços de automação comercial a estória é outra, você agregaria mais um serviço, mas viver apenas de instalação, lacração e encerramento não sei se é viável, especialmente porque tem muito fabricante e você precisaria ser autorizado de toda marca se quiser atender a todos (Aqui Bematech é usado por 90%, mas... é porque em 1000Km só tem 2 autorizadas da Bematech, pra usar uma imp. Sveda teria que comprar a 2000Km de distancia, inviável).

É mais fácil você ficar apenas na parte de instalação (Software e hardware) e treinamento de software (Treinamento dá dinheiro, cobre R$ 100 por hora de treinamento e insista nele pra ver o lucro que dá! Só que você precisa ser desenvolto pra dar um treinamento, entender a política fiscal do estado, tramites de vendas, produtos típicos e funções dos softwares (Composição, retalho, aproveitamentos de créditos de cada estado, etc)), porque a parte de lacração exige ser autorizada do fabricante e isso exige mexer com manutenção eletrônica das impressoras.
(A não ser que algum fabricante ultimamente qualifique como "autorizado" qualquer zé-oreia que só segue script em software, mas até uns 2 anos atrás autorizada pra lacração é só quem saber fazer de tudo nas impressoras, reparo, configuração avançada, etc)

E tem mais uma: Nos bons estados brasileiros (MT, GO, PA, PR, AM...) não é mais obrigatorio imp. fiscal, pode usar não-fiscal e usar NFC-e (Nota fiscal ao consumidor - Eletronica), pode usar impressora não-fiscal de R$ 400, que não precisa lacração nem nada, que pode ser trocada, duzias de empresas podem usar a mesma impressora, o NFC-e exige software preparado pra isso (Software lixo de fundo de quintal não estão preparados, ainda vivem na idade da pedra obrigando o usuário a usar imp. fiscal de R$ 3000).

Te aconselho a ler sobre NFC-e e começar a implantar isso, porque é muito desperdício de dinheiro colocar imp. fiscal de R$ 3000 que tem poucas autorizadas se na parte decente do brasil pode usar NFC-e com imp. baratinha.
http://ciranda.me/tsdn/blog-da-tecno...a-emitir-nfc-e

http://www.tecnospeed.com.br/ebooknfce/v2/

http://contaazul.com/blog/nota-fisca...ca-consumidor/

NFC-e começou faz menos de 2 anos e já está na maioria dos estados, acho perda de dinheiro investir pra ser autorizada num mercado que está migrando pra NFC-e, pequenos comércios que precisam atualizar software todo ano (São reféns de desenvolvedores) podem tranquilamente optar HOJE por um software de R$ 1500 com imp. não fiscal de R$ 400, ao invez de sofware de R$ 300 e imp. fiscal de R$ 3000, é só ver direito se o estado tem um sistema de NFC-e voluntário (Se não tiver, aí complica, isso obriga o comerciante a investir em imp. fiscal hoje pra daqui 2 anos mandar pro lixo e ser obrigado (OBRIGADO) a comprar uma não-fiscal pra mudar pra NFC-e, azar de quem mora nesses estados atrasados do brasil (Cada estado com seus problemas, o de SC, por exemplo, é ter uma Sefaz cheia de funcionário defasado e desinformado concursados no tempo das maquinas-de-escrever).

----------


## cleuzo

Oi colega. Conforme comentario do Rubem. Aqui no Paraná esta entrando o sistema de emissão de nota fiscal serie D - consumidor comum - no mesmo formato de NF-e. Isso de cupom fiscal parece estar acabando.

----------


## bboyguilher

Muito Obrigado Rubem ajudou muito mesmo, realmente analisando pelo oque você disse não vale apena porem existe muita procura pois tem apenas dois autorizados e eles não estão dando conta, segundo alguns contadores da região, sou do RJ e já foi anunciado aqui também que em dois anos tem que está todos com NF-e eu pensei que seria uma boa investir na impressora mas parece que não, Muito obrigado meu amigo.

----------

